# No pressure - Sage BE



## Kririk (Jun 8, 2019)

Hey

I just bought a Sage BE, and the first two days I had it, the pressure was in the right range - that was about a week ago. Since then there is no pressure at all. The needle is not moving, not even a little bit. I have tried making the grind finer, all the way down to one. I have tried both dual and single wall. I have tried tamping it very firmly and very softly. I have tried warming up the machine for 1 hour before brewing. I have tried different kind of beans. Nothin is working. Do any of you have a clue what could be wrong?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Are you getting hot water through the machine?

Have you tried the Manual Fill process and / or Flushed the boiler?


----------



## stevelo (Jun 20, 2019)

I have a sage barista for around 3 years but suddenly no pressure too


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

More information needs to be provided....try a video with sound.

I sort of did a post about how to ask a question and effectively get a problem solved. I asked for it to be made a sticky too, but they didn't.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topi...otos-and-videos-and-why-you-want-to/?do=embed

Read this and try again.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topi...h-a-problem-machine-grinder-roaster/?do=embed


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I forgot about that one Mildred, nice catch.....


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

If anyone new here is looking at this thread and may be wondering why there is little help or advice forthcoming please imagine how often people roll up on the forum, post one post asking for help then are never to be seen again. And how frustrating it must be for forum members to take time to respond time and time again, and discover they may as well be talking to the wall

If you want some help there are many knowledgeable people here who would love to help but need some input from you, new member! And then we'd like you to come back and say if it worked, or to interact if not to get to the root of the problem.


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

MildredM said:


> If anyone new here is looking at this thread and may be wondering why there is little help or advice forthcoming please imagine how often people roll up on the forum, post one post asking for help then are never to be seen again. And how frustrating it must be for forum members to take time to respond time and time again, and discover they may as well be talking to the wall
> 
> If you want some help there are many knowledgeable people here who would love to help but need some input from you, new member! And then we'd like you to come back and say if it worked, or to interact if not to get to the root of the problem.


 Perhaps we could imagine what the problem is and make imaginary solutions. If this is the battery powered model, I think the batteries could have gone flat. ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Agentb said:


> Perhaps we could imagine what the problem is and make imaginary solutions. If this is the battery powered model, I think the batteries could have gone flat. ?


 *meow* ?


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

MildredM said:


> *meow* ?


 Don't do that you'll attract attention ... ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

My starter for 10, make sure the pump is actually running.


----------



## Kririk (Jun 8, 2019)

Sorry for not replying sooner. The machine was in fact broken. I contacted the reseller who replaced the machine.


----------

